# Rare pleco L25, L273, L450, L333 (yellow) and more.



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the following for sale, all fish have been in aquarium for at least 6 months!!!! all eating lots and very healthy.

*TORONTO DELIVERY Upcoming date to be announced*

* WILD CAUGHT PLECOS:*
(Sizes are all TL)

L25 Pseudacanthicus sp. "Scarlet" - 4 inches - $250 ea - *SOLD OUT!*

LDA105 Pseudacanthicus sp. "Typhoon" - 4 inches - $425 - *LAST ONE!

* L273 Pseudacanthicus sp. "Titanicus" - 2 1/2 - 3 inches - $160 ea / 3 for $450 - *4 left!*
These came in really nice, LOTS of orange on them, and beautiful tail streamers

L97 Pseudacanthicus sp. "Polka Dot Cactus" - 7-8 inches - $325 ea - *LAST ONE!*

Would make a great addition to a large predator tank!

L91 Three Beacon - 4 inches - $35 - LAST ONE!

*F1 TANK RAISED PLECOS:*
These are much larger then I usually get for F1's. Ready to go to their new homes.

L333 Hypancistrus sp. "Porto Do Moz" - 1.5-2 inch - $25 ea - 10 for $225
- Yellow & Dark brown, similar colour to L134's Leopard Frogs

L450 Hypancistrus sp. - 1.5-2 inch - $35 ea - 10 for $275 - *6 left!*
- This is the hottest hypancistrus in Europe now, selling for over $100 per fry.

LDA05 Hypancistrus sp. - 1.5-2 inch - $35 ea - 10 for $275 - *10 left!*
- If you are looking for something different and rarely seen this is it! Only 10 available.

L333 Hypancistrus sp Porto Do Moz









L450 Hypancistrus sp









LDA05 Hypancistrus sp



































Email [email protected] for fastest response.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Some pics of the fish for sale....










L273









L333 Porto Do Moz









LDA05 stressed out and all light in color









Some LDA05 and L333 about 3" TL


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

Some very nice plecos. Wish I had some cash right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

bump... Will be in the city on Wednesday for delivery.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Only 1 x L25 left!

Last one includes free L25 keychain.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

What's the smallest pleco you have (when grown to adult size)?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

TLe041 said:


> What's the smallest pleco you have (when grown to adult size)?


From what you see listed most likely the lda05


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Any of the Hypans they get to maybe 6" TL, so that is the L333, L450 and LDA05


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

L25 now sold out


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

pics added, LDA105 added.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

qty updated again.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Most stock is now spoken for. L333 Porto Do Moz still some remaining, these are NOT like the other L333 that are in the Toronto area, they are yellow. Also a few L273 remaining.


----------

